# Harnesses...



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.doublediamondtack.com/icon-img-beta_harness.jpg

I would quite like a beta harness- I am hoping as well as, as opposes to instead of- opinions on this one please- you can PM me if you wish, that would be fine....

http://www.doublediamondtack.com/icon-img-leather_harness_2.jpg

And this as a possibility for best as it were....

http://www.doublediamondtack.com/img-66401523.jpg

Is this the same one???

Anyone, answers on a postcard, please, or an email, or a PM........

The Toad is waiting!


----------



## shelterwood (Nov 6, 2011)

Jane,

I hope others have PM'd you! It is hard to see in the one picture, but the other larger picture is good. Not sure if its the same harness, I think that's what you were asking. The larger pic seems like it is a light harness, like pleasure style, although it has a breeching strap. Not sure where the hip straps are that the breeching hangs from though? Did I miss those? I think I am used to a tougher, heavier harness, as I trail drive exclusively, so did not want a show style harness. Is this for showing? I'm only asking because I recently got a beta harness from Chimacum Tack, a Comfy Fit harness, and LOVE it. It has a deep V breast collar and sliding back band (as suggested on this forum), so it allows for great movement, less restriction. Not sure what your price range is though. It was more than I thought I would spend on a harness, but after spending nearly $400 on another one and being disappointed, I thought $700 for a really well made, custom measured harness wasn't too bad. Also, it is lined with treated leather padding, so the feel against the horse is supposed to better, more like real leather, less like plastic, but because it's treated, it needs minimal care. Also, it ships to you for inspection and trial for fitting at no cost, and you pay once you are happy with it in all ways. I was also sent three bits to try and could send any and all back if none worked! Janie is amazing at customer service! Payments at 0% for a few months can also be arranged, I'm told. Anyway, those are my thoughts, just because I truly love this harness. I honestly don't have enough experience to look at a picture and tell much.

Katie


----------



## brasstackminis (Nov 6, 2011)

Jane, I did not reply because you wanted an opinion on those specific harnesses and I could not respond because I have not ever seen one of them in person and a few of the pics were too small to tell much about them.

I agree with Katie. If you are possibly interested in a different harness but still Beta, I LOVE my Comfy Fit harness. I did not get the sliding back band or super deep v. I got a medium shaped v so it is the best of both worlds to me. I have had NO trouble with it and love the fact that I can just hose it off!

I like my Beta harnesses from Mini Express. I have had 2 beta and one Biothane and liked them all. They fit well and are inexpensive. I would get Beta over the Bio for durability but that the only thing I can think of with them. The Bio coating seemed to crack, but was still usable, just looked icky.

I have heard the "I only want to ...." phrase before and then people change their mind. It may be something to think about...getting a harness that you can do many things in... just in case you change your mind and want to ....?

Karen


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 6, 2011)

I couldn't tell because the pix are too small....

I have a Carriages USA harness and my boy LOVES it. Plus it was the harness my friend's horse was wearing when he had his meltdown and the only damage I saw was one hole in the breeching tieback that was stretched. And I have NEVER seen a rodeo in harness like what this guy did!


----------



## LazyRanch (Nov 6, 2011)

What are you going to do with your horse? The one harness looks more like a fine harness - no breeching. That's ok if you are driving in an arena. The other harness has breeching, at least. Does the saddle have a tree? You might consider that if you are driving a 2-wheeled cart, the weight is carried by the saddle. If you are only driving in an arena, i.e. flat, groomed area, a flexible saddle with no tree is fine. The harder the work, the broader the saddle is better.

If you are driving off-road, trails, hills, etc. you are better off with a saddle that has a tree in it - and make sure the tree fits. You will also want breeching - that is essentially your brake. If you don't have breeching, at least have thimbles to keep the cart from riding too far forward on the horse. For the comfort of the horse, it is very nice to have some sort of padding on the breast collar and breeching, and I like a waffle pad under my saddle. If you are doing really hard work, a v-collar is also nice. Several people have named some very fine harness. Betathane tends to crack far less than Biothane. I love just hosing PJ, harness, sometimes even me off and it's all clean.


----------



## Matthijs (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Jane,

I also did not reply as I was not familiar with that make, and also the picture to small to see what it actually all looks like. Cannot even see the different parts on that harness.

We are using a pair harness from chimacum tack with all the pieces to also use it for singles. We bought this particular maker as it was referred to us and we had the chance to see e few before we bought.

It still took a few months of study to asses what the exact parts where for our needs with regard to the different carts and so on.

We found that there are lots of inns and outs and what have yous to this harnessing thing and are very happy with our purchase, it is custom made and still is not easy to get set up in one go.

If you would like more info, please keep asking and I am sure you will be able to find all the answers, there is quite a nice group here that is very willing to help and share their expertise.

matthijs.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry guys, I have made a mess of the posting, I'll make the pictures bigger. Usually I check these things but I did it in a hurry.

I was originally going with the comfy fit, it was a little outside my price and you have to add postage and the dreaded import tax but it does look good.

TBH the way he is going at the moment I shall just buy him a very sharp knife......






http://www.doublediamondtack.com/Harness_and_Driving-Harnesses.html

Harness sale 7 and the Amish Beta harness H1008- I do not like the saddle on this harness but otherwise it looks OK- yes the whole idea was to get a show and a working harness for the same money as the comfy fit- I can then get a comfy collar at a later date.

Maybe cutting corners is not a good idea, sometimes it works though.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry guys, I have made a mess of the posting, I'll make the pictures bigger. Usually I check these things but I did it in a hurry.

I was originally going with the comfy fit, it was a little outside my price and you have to add postage and the dreaded import tax but it does look good.

TBH the way he is going at the moment I shall just buy him a very sharp knife......





http://www.doublediamondtack.com/Harness_and_Driving-Harnesses.html

Harness sale 7 and the Amish Beta harness H1008- I do not like the saddle on this harness but otherwise it looks OK- yes the whole idea was to get a show and a working harness for the same money as the comfy fit- I can then get a comfy collar at a later date.

Maybe cutting corners is not a good idea, sometimes it works though.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll be honest- after looking at the pictures on the link, you could not get me to buy one of those harnesses for all the money in the world. The materials appear cheap, the proportions off, the buckles and metal trimmings are barely better than Conways...nope, no way. That saddle by itself is a major deal killer. I bought a leather halter from Double Diamond once a few years ago and was horrified to discover it was made in India. It fell apart within a season. Let's just say my faith in their products is not strong!

There have been threads on here about the Tough-1 harnesses giving more indepth reviews if you're interested; I have no personal experience with them.

Buy quality, cry once. Why have two poor-quality harnesses instead of one good one?

I still think you'd be happiest with either one of the Ozark Mountain leather harnesses, the Comfy Fit, or a good leather or beta harness from Carriage Driving Essentials in CA or Driving Essentials on the East Coast.

Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 8, 2011)

I read the thread and didn't reply because I don't have any personal experience with the harnesses from Double Diamond but I can tell you the reason I don't have personal experience with them is because I was not impressed with what I saw of them in person.

If you are looking to do double duty with harnesses, one for working and one for show, then I would buy the best quality harness I could afford and use it for both. Down the road you can save up again and get yourself a more showy harness with all the bells and whistles. I have always preferred leather harness myself although I do have a couple different beta and bio harnesses as well as nylon. Of the synthetics I prefer the bio-thane. I switch out ALL synthetic reins for leather though because they are just NOT comfortable in your hands which is why I prefer leather harness - if synthetic is not as comfortable for me I can't see it being as comfortable for my horse.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, people, I should have known that a little money gets you cheap harness!!!

There is no such thing as a free lunch.

I think it probably will come down to a comfy fit- a friend is buying one, so I can try before I buy!


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, the Comfy Fit is a great harness, but I have to say, compared to my friend's Comfy fit, I would take my Country Carriages Harness over it any day. I like the bridle so much better, it is more refined, and I like the shape of the blinders. Her "A" harness bridle is too clunky and large for her "B" mare's heads/faces, while both my "A" and "B" bridles fit both my 31", and 34" mares very well. I like the beta better as well, seems softer; more pliable...and the "Super V" breastplate is every bit as good as the other.

However, the comfy fit comes with leather trim, and the CC harness is all synthetic...although I have not seen any sign that my horses has an issue with that.





But...with either harness, IMO, for a smaller horse, I would swap the "big" padded girth for a regular leather one as they are rather bulky. I haven't put this harness on my smaller mare, so not really sure how big it would look on her, I am tempted to allow that it might be "too much harness" for the smaller horses...but not able to say for sure till I try it myself.

Strange, I tried posting a picture I have on Photobucket showing this harness, and I get a warning that I am "not allowed to use that image extension on this board?...what's up with that??


----------



## CZP1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I had the Country Carriages one and was a great harness. I sold it though because I prefer a leather harness. That being said, I have the mini essential harness from Driving Essentials and they offer the same harness in the beta. It is really nice too. I don't about the DD.


----------

